# *Carrier IQ*



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

Read a spooooky article on engadget about some black op firm tracking everyone via unauthorized end-user system access and perpetuated by telecom industry... check it out..
http://www.engadget.com/2011/12/01/carrier-iq-what-it-is-what-it-isnt-and-what-you-need-to/
... and had a question, are OUR devs doing everything they can to thwart the efforts of BIG BROTHER?

<FIGHT THE POWER!>


----------



## smalltownbird (Sep 9, 2011)

If you read the whole article Verizon doesn't have it on any of their phones...


----------



## 2defmouze (Oct 12, 2011)

smalltownbird said:


> If you read the whole article Verizon doesn't have it on any of their phones...


^^ This, close thread.


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

...consider me a suspucious character by nature... you can never be too careful in this brave new world


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

I would love to think that VZW is fighting for its consumers... wait; Net Neutrality >.<


----------



## xkape (Aug 28, 2011)

im sure veriaon doesnt have carrierIO.. they porbably have VerIQ


----------



## harajyuks (Oct 3, 2011)

xkape said:


> im sure veriaon doesnt have carrierIO.. they porbably have VerIQ


i think you mean VZ-IQ... but then it would populated in the app draw with the rest of the bloat and cost an additional $9.99/month

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


----------



## detr0yt (Oct 12, 2011)

xkape said:


> im sure veriaon doesnt have carrierIO.. they porbably have VerIQ


 +1


----------



## _base2 (Nov 18, 2011)

harajyuks said:


> i think you mean VZ-IQ... but then it would populated in the app draw with the rest of the bloat and cost an additional $9.99/month
> 
> Sent from my DROID BIONIC using Tapatalk


Lol +1

[sent from the _base2 xoom]


----------



## Sensatti (Jun 6, 2011)

xkape said:


> im sure veriaon doesnt have carrierIO.. they porbably have VerIQ


You'd be surprised. Going to get even more interesting if Protect-IP bill gets passed.


----------

